# Big meal..



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 5, 2007)

Ive been wondering about trying locusts instead of crickets for a while now..

http://www.insectstore.com/mantidgallery/d...php?image_id=71

This thing looks waaay too big.. was it frozen or dead or something when it was put in woth this mantis, surely it could have easily kept clear of it...!


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

That is to much and she is already fat she would eat only 1/4 and drop it.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

One of mine:


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

why is everyones miomantis bigger than mine??? Also my male died the day before mating


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

> why is everyones miomantis bigger than mine??? Also my male died the day before mating


lol that pic I posted is not a miomantis. It's a Hierodula. I'm sure yours is fine. Miomantis are small.


----------



## robo mantis (May 5, 2007)

oh lol did you send me grandis or membrace? this was a while ago they are a little smaller than i thought they would be.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (May 6, 2007)

So if the mantis only eats 1/4 of the locust, then using (big)locusts as food is uneconomic surely?


----------



## robo mantis (May 6, 2007)

The one in the picture was egyptian mantis and egyptian mantids are small and on top of that the mantis was already a little fat.


----------



## Jwonni (May 10, 2007)

> So if the mantis only eats 1/4 of the locust, then using (big)locusts as food is uneconomic surely?


i dont think they were trying for economical in normal practice i dont think you would feed it them. Just if you are trying to see how aggressive/fearless the mantis is or if its just for a photoshoot


----------



## skinnylegs (May 15, 2007)

cant you just get smaller locust?thats what i do


----------

